# Magic Find in D3 ?



## tokz (29. Juni 2008)

HI 

ich hoffe magic find bleibt weiterhin ein Teil von Diablo3, da ich das immer sehr spaßig fand ^^
was denkt ihr über mf in D3 ?


----------



## kuyr (29. Juni 2008)

tokz schrieb:


> HI
> 
> ich hoffe magic find bleibt weiterhin ein Teil von Diablo3, da ich das immer sehr spaßig fand ^^
> was denkt ihr über mf in D3 ?


Wäre möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schade, dass es heut keiner gefragt hat.


----------



## tokz (29. Juni 2008)

kuyr schrieb:


> Wäre möglich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann man irgendwo die fragen bzw. die antworten von Blizzard nachlesen ?


----------



## kuyr (29. Juni 2008)

tokz schrieb:


> kann man irgendwo die fragen bzw. die antworten von Blizzard nachlesen ?


Glaube noch nicht


----------



## AltathirChris (29. Juni 2008)

was ist das magic find wenn ich fragen darf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

würde mich freuen wenn ich aufgeklärt werden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




chris

bitte flamed mich nich als kacknoob xD


----------



## kuyr (29. Juni 2008)

AltathirChris schrieb:


> was ist das magic find wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Umso mehr MF du hast umso größer sind deine Chancen Uniques(seltene Items) zu finden.


----------



## Nelia (29. Juni 2008)

Das war eine Art Glücks-Attribute auf den Items oder?. Oder so ein Teil was man im Inventar mitgeführt hat?. Weiß ich garnicht mehr.


----------



## Makata (29. Juni 2008)

Gab es auf Items ( z.b Harlekins Krone ) und als Zauber fürs Inventar


----------



## Olfmo (29. Juni 2008)

Jo wie ja schon gesagt wurde, bestimmte der MF-Wert in D2, wie hoch die Chance ist, dass ein magisches Item (normal blau, selten gelb, Set oder Unique) droppte. Daher rüsteten viele nen Charakter (meistens ne Zauberin) mit möglichst vielen dieser Items aus, um eben die richtig seltenen und wertvollen Items zu suchen (und finden^^).

Ich hoffe allerdings, dass dieser Wert abgeschwächt wird, denn MF-Runs habe ich zwar auch gemacht, ich finde aber allgemein das Konzept nicht so toll, denn im Endeffekt lief das für Tausende Spieler folgendermaßen ab: Spiel erstellen, zu Pindle (Named Boss im 5. Akt), Mephisto (Endboss des dritten Aktes) oder Andariel (Endboss des ersten Aktes) teleportieren, umhauen, looten, nächstes Spiel.

Leider hab ich auch keine Idee wie man das verbessern könnte, aber diese Art von Spielprinzip war zwar erfolgreich, ich fand sie aber wie schon gesagt nicht so prickelnd, spannend war es auf keinen Fall (fesselnd trotzdem^^).

/edit: @unter mir: allerdings war es bei nem bestimmten MF-Wert irgendwann ausgereizt, mehr als 500 waren imho nicht sinnvoll, da man dann zu sehr auf andere Attribute und Skills verzichten musste und der Zugewinn an MF nur marginal war. Das Glück hatte eh nen größeren Einfluss^^


----------



## Renegade123 (29. Juni 2008)

Magic Find erhöht deine prozentuale Chance magische Gegenstände zu finden( blau aufwärts) Hierbei ist das abhängig von der Chance des Monsters einen magischen Gegenstand fallen zu lassen! Wenn du also z.B. 100 % MF hast und das Monster 1% Dropchance auf ein magisches Item, besitzt du nun eine 2%ige Chance ein solches Item zu finden. 

Offtopic: Mit gutem EQ konntest du in D2 gut und gerne 500% MF übertreffen....


----------



## Gwenderon (29. Juni 2008)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Magic Find erhöht deine prozentuale Chance magische Gegenstände zu finden( blau aufwärts) Hierbei ist das abhängig von der Chance des Monsters einen magischen Gegenstand fallen zu lassen! Wenn du also z.B. 100 % MF hast und das Monster 1% Dropchance auf ein magisches Item, besitzt du nun eine 2%ige Chance ein solches Item zu finden.
> 
> Offtopic: Mit gutem EQ konntest du in D2 gut und gerne 500% MF übertreffen....




Ja schon wobei ich sagen muss das ich diesen MF wert nach wie vor sehr komisch finde, denn mit meiner 100% MF Sorc fand ich mehr Uniques als mit meiner ~500 % MF Sorc.  Zumindest bis 1.10 (war mehr oder weniger die Zeit wo ich dann mit D2 aufgehört habe)

MFG
Gwenderon


----------



## Renegade123 (29. Juni 2008)

Die Frage ist doch wenn du in Akt 3 Mephisto ziehst, wieder übern Fluss portest und er dich nicht einmal trifft, was du für andere Attribute brauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nationalelf (29. Juni 2008)

Also, wenn das mf nicht bleibt ... lacht sich das Flagship Studio-Team erstmal einen ast über ihre exfirma^^ 
Allerdings wird blizzard nicht eine vortsetzung machen ohne die erfolgsgeheimnise des vorgängers/bzw. dessen hersteller genau analysiert und ausgewertet zuhaben.

Diablo II finktionierte im endeffekt wie so ein spielautomat - jetzt mal ganz schemenhaft ausgedrückt - man wirft eine münze ein, zieht an einem hebel und hofft, dass bestimmte symbole fallen. Das ist ein prinzip, was seit jeher geld einebracht hat und vorallem leute an dieses spiel gefesselt hat - ja sogar süchtig gemacht hat. 
Warum diese prinzip so gut funktioniert, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht genau... höchst wahrscheinlich ists das bedürfnis glück zu haben... Die sache mit dem mf ist nur ein kleiner schritt weitergedacht. Bei diablo II verwendete man also ein uraltes shema und fügte dem noch die möglichkeit (im endeffekt den schein) zu, diese glück noch zusätzlich beeinflussen zukönnen. 

Bei einem hack n´slay spiel ist nämlich sehr bald der witz weg die 10 skills auf massen von mobs zu wirken, die da so rumgammeln. Ein halbes jahr spätestens und man hat davon genug. Nicht aber dieses Spielautomatenprinzip, wie ich es jetzt einfach mal nenne... denn das lässt die leute ein spiel, wie diablo II noch jahre nachdem die grafik und die engine völlig überholt sind intensiv spielen!

Wenn also die geldmaschine Blizzard nicht krank geworden ist^^...werden sie genau das analysiert haben und darauf was hübsches, atmosphärisches neues aufbauen.
Metaphorisch: Derselbe Automat nur keine lds mehr hinter bunten scheiben, sondern digitale anzeigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AltathirChris (29. Juni 2008)

achso danke
ja jetzt weiss ich was ihr meint, gibts ja auch noch irgendwie so das man mehr gold findet.....oder war das jetzt aus nem andren hack and slay??!! xDD


----------



## kuyr (29. Juni 2008)

AltathirChris schrieb:


> achso danke
> ja jetzt weiss ich was ihr meint, gibts ja auch noch irgendwie so das man mehr gold findet.....oder war das jetzt aus nem andren hack and slay??!! xDD


Erhöhte Extragold-Dropchance als Wert auf Ausrüstung gab es in Diablo 2 auch.


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (29. Juni 2008)

kuyr schrieb:


> Erhöhte Extragold-Dropchance als Wert auf Ausrüstung gab es in Diablo 2 auch.



Nur war Gold quasi wertlos in D2.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hab mir dafür immer den nicht identifizierten Schmuck beim NPC geholt.


----------



## tokz (30. Juni 2008)

Klar waren MF runs nicht alles ... aber der Reiz war immer da auf einen guten drop der bosse zu hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wie ich eben erfahren habe sieht das mit dem looten in D3 ja jetzt schon ganz anders aus, denn wenn jeder char seinen eigenen loot bekommt ist das iwie schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie will man dann bitte traden ? Traden gehörte für mich fest zu D2 .. es macht einfach spass mit anderen leuten Sachen zu tauschen ( ok nach den riesen dupe wellen natürlich nicht mehr ^^ , aber dupes wirds in D3 hoffentlich nicht mehr geben )

Da gold in D2 sowieso nur zum gamblen gebraucht wurde, waren es die Items welche eine Währung darstellten und nicht das Gold ( sowie in WoW ) wenn man nun als Barbar ehh nur Items für sich selber bekommt, fällt das Traden eh flach :/ oder Sie führen halt eine Währung "Gold" ein ... dann haben wir ein neues WoW mit Hack n Slay Charakter ...


----------



## Nationalelf (30. Juni 2008)

tokz schrieb:


> Und wie will man dann bitte traden ? Traden gehörte für mich fest zu D2 .. es macht einfach spass mit anderen leuten Sachen zu tauschen ( ok nach den riesen dupe wellen natürlich nicht mehr ^^ , aber dupes wirds in D3 hoffentlich nicht mehr geben )
> 
> Da gold in D2 sowieso nur zum gamblen gebraucht wurde, waren es die Items welche eine Währung darstellten und nicht das Gold ( sowie in WoW ) wenn man nun als Barbar ehh nur Items für sich selber bekommt, fällt das Traden eh flach :/ oder Sie führen halt eine Währung "Gold" ein ... dann haben wir ein neues WoW mit Hack n Slay Charakter ...



Naja, das items einem charakter zugewiesen werden heißt ja nicht, daß sie seelengebunden sind^^
Sprich man könnte sie immer noch übers handelsfenster tauschen - aber sehr richtig, ein DIII ohne tauschhandel wäre absoluter shit.


----------



## Xylezz (30. Juni 2008)

es wurde gesagt es wird wie in hellgatelondon sein

das spiel habe ich gespielt seit release ne zeitlang und da wurd loot zugeteilt richtig

allerdings hast du nicht nur loot für deine klasse bkommen sondern meistens eher für andere klassen was den handel ankurbelt

ich denke in d3 wird es genauso sein da blizzard ja meinte das sie das von h:l haben

traden wird weiterhin wichtig sein , vllt sogar wichtiger als in d2!


----------



## tokz (30. Juni 2008)

hab mir eben nochmals das gameplay video angeschaut und hab gesehen, dass kurz nachdem dieser Brückenabschnitt durch den Deckeneinsturz zerstört wird, ein "chipped star topaz" gedropt ist ^^ und in D2 waren Topaze gesockelt = Magic Find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok natürlich könnte das alles sein aber ein Indiz ist es ja schonmal ...

PS: hab eben auch gesehen, dass es noch die Indetifizierungs Rollen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach wie schön es wird wenn Blizzard soviel wie möglich vom alten guten D2 beibehalten würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am liebsten würd ich mich bis zum Release in ne Cryo Kammer einschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masaeN (30. Juni 2008)

Nationalelf schrieb:


> Also, wenn das mf nicht bleibt ... lacht sich das Flagship Studio-Team erstmal einen ast über ihre exfirma^^
> Allerdings wird blizzard nicht eine vortsetzung machen ohne die erfolgsgeheimnise des vorgängers/bzw. dessen hersteller genau analysiert und ausgewertet zuhaben.
> 
> Diablo II finktionierte im endeffekt wie so ein spielautomat - jetzt mal ganz schemenhaft ausgedrückt - man wirft eine münze ein, zieht an einem hebel und hofft, dass bestimmte symbole fallen. Das ist ein prinzip, was seit jeher geld einebracht hat und vorallem leute an dieses spiel gefesselt hat - ja sogar süchtig gemacht hat.
> ...



da muss ich dich wieder kritisieren den es hat siche rnicht nur MF zum guten erfolg und langfristigkeit beigetragen für mich war das eine lästige angewohnheit vielmehr war es der pvp oder der selbstgelevelte 99er char ... 

und was mf angeht ... naja du kannst auch mit 100 mf bessere drops wie mit 600 mf haben ... so intesiv war der wert nicht ... und ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob es für unique/rares auch galt ... vllt nur für die magic items ...


----------



## Nationalelf (30. Juni 2008)

> da muss ich dich wieder kritisieren den es hat siche rnicht nur MF zum guten erfolg und langfristigkeit beigetragen für mich war das eine lästige angewohnheit vielmehr war es der pvp oder der selbstgelevelte 99er char ...
> und was mf angeht ... naja du kannst auch mit 100 mf bessere drops wie mit 600 mf haben ... so intesiv war der wert nicht ... und ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob es für unique/rares auch galt ... vllt nur für die magic items ...



Ich behaupte doch garnicht, daß es nur das mf sei, dass den erfolg ausgemacht hat. Ich sage lediglich es war eine neuerung in Diablo 2, die teil des erfolgkonzepts ist - aber eben ein wichtiger teil. 

Es galt in erster Linie für uniques.

Und der unterschied war prägnant, mit 600 mf waren größtenteils 2/3 uniques oder auch mehr dabei.

Ohne mf oder mit 100 hatte man maximal 1, oft sogar garkeins. 
Möglciherweise redest du auch von Sofcore, da habe ich mal gehört, dass mf nciht so den einfluss haben soll, habe allerdings keine ahnung von sc, da ich diesen modus für überflüssig halte.

Lvl 99?? Naja, mein ansporn war da immer mehr absolut perfekte items zuhaben sprich die max zauber und die max items, wenns geht ätherisch... 99 bist mit mf-runs geworden auf der suche nach dem perfekten equip und highrunes.

Pvp in Diablo? Auch eher eine magere angelegenheit, fand ich völlig reizlos und fürs pvp gibst reihenweise bessere spiele als ein hack n´slay - oder redest Du von PKs?


----------



## Donmo (30. Juni 2008)

Nationalelf schrieb:


> Ich behaupte doch garnicht, daß es nur das mf sei, dass den erfolg ausgemacht hat. Ich sage lediglich es war eine neuerung in Diablo 2, die teil des erfolgkonzepts ist - aber eben ein wichtiger teil.
> 
> Es galt in erster Linie für uniques.
> 
> Und der unterschied war prägnant, mit 600 mf waren größtenteils 2/3 uniques oder auch mehr dabei.


Falsch! Es gilt sogar weniger für Uniques/Sets. Bei denen gilt ab 110% eine Formel, die den Wert abschwächt, sodass sich sehr viel mehr als 500-600 MF nicht lohnen. 
Wenn du soviel Uniques gefunden hast dann war das genau eins: Glück!


----------



## tokz (30. Juni 2008)

sry du hast recht ^^


----------

